# Sticky  Payment queries



## phope

TTOC takes payment for orders in the club shop in four ways

*We'd prefer you to use Bank Transfer or the latest method, Pingit, as these are free for you to use, and best of all, the club has no handling costs.*

*Cash*

Ideal for orders placed at events like Ultimate Dubs, GTI International, EvenTT and Audi International

*Paypal*

The most popular method currently for members

You can send payments to our Paypal account simply by using [email protected] as the recipient address. Quick and simple for both you and the club, but with the drawback that the club gets charged a handling fee and commission for every transaction, adding to our costs, and taking away money from club members

*For every £10 paid through Paypal, we lose 54p*...doesn't sound a lot, but since the 1st April 2011 to April 2014, we have paid over *£2400 in Paypal fees*, which could otherwise go a long way to investing back in the club!! 

*Bank transfer*

Cheapest method for the TTOC, and means that *more of your money ends up being used for club activities*

*Every £10 paid in by this method gives us £10 in the bank account*...for all people complain about bank charges, we don't get charged anything by Natwest for running a bank account for a small organisation 

Some high value items, such as deposits for overseas trips, in the club shop will state if bank transfer is the sole permitted method of payment, simply to avoid extortionate Paypal costs.

Most banks allow you to make one off electronic payments on the phone or internet at no cost to you, and the money arrives in the club account usually within two hours

Simply quote your name and order number as a reference when sending the payment. Payments can be sent directly to

Account name: TT Owners Club
Bank name: Natwest
Bank branch: Union Street, Aberdeen
Sorting code: 60-30-22
Account number: 29137845

*Barclays Pingit app*

We are now also accepting payment by Barclays Pingit, an app based service that let you send money to anyone for free

Benefit to you: send money as quickly as you would send a text message  and the club gets the money instantly with no fees deducted either.

*Much better than Paypal fees!*

Just follow the on-screen instructions in the club shop

Dead simple to use, and the Barclays mobile app works with iOS, Android and Blackberry devices 

http://www.barclays.co.uk/Mobile/Barcla ... 2603570446


----------



## TT Owners Club

*Barclays Pingit* now added as a third payment option in the club shop

Benefit to you: send money as quickly as you would send a text message 

Just follow the on-screen instructions in the club shop

Dead simple to use, and the Barclays mobile app works with iOS, Android and Blackberry devices 

http://www.barclays.co.uk/Mobile/Barcla ... 2603570446


----------



## richthethom

Hi there, had an email yesterday (31/07/15) saying I hadn't yet paid for my renewal but I've just checked
my account and the payment of £20 went through via bank transfer on 24/07/15.

Can someone confirm that the payment has been received, thanks

Rich


----------



## TT Owners Club

Hi Rich , sorry the shop has been so busy over the last week we missed your payment. I can see it and I'll get your new membership card out to you next week.

Andrew


----------



## richthethom

TT Owners Club said:


> Hi Rich , sorry the shop has been so busy over the last week we missed your payment. I can see it and I'll get your new membership card out to you next week.
> 
> Andrew


Thanks Andrew

Rich


----------

